# Viper challenge!



## Brendan4545 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am installing a viper 5902 and i was wondering if there was a color chart for the viper and my truck so i know what wires go where. every time i press the start button it says start function not available. PLS HELP!!!!

(1997 gmc sierra c 1500)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Brendan4545 said:


> I am installing a viper 5902 and i was wondering if there was a color chart for the viper and my truck so i know what wires go where. every time i press the start button it says start function not available. PLS HELP!!!!
> 
> (1997 gmc sierra c 1500)


 Hello!
The only listing for a Sierra was for a 1999, witch is probably the same. I linked you to a Suburban, but again they are all the same. Start with the starter wire, it should go to a yellow wire. There maybe more than one yellow wire so use a test light to prob the wire(the air bag harness is yellow, make sure you don't have that one) if you have the right wire it will show power during crank. Need more post back.............
1995-97 GMC Suburban Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information


----------

